# What is on my plants?



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

I know that snails can leave poop behind but I'm having these little particles all over my leaves. I usually just shake them off and let the filter clean up the mess but then they appear again. Any help please?

(mind the photobombing by the shrimp and betta)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

possibly algae or settling debris..


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

Can I do anything to get rid of it. Kinda looks like dust.. Idk


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it's probably stuff kicked up by the fish/other tank inhabitants, then it settles under the leaves. positioning the water flow over the leaves should do the trck.


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok I will try that! Hopefully it doesn't cloud the water.


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

What should I get to control my algae? I have noticed some on my front glass right in the center -_- I have flourite as my substrate and can't have any bottom feeders or anything like that because it is a pretty sharp substrate! I only have shrimp and a few snails for now and I'm planning to get rid of the snails..they are super annoying.. lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i have zebra nerites who grazing on the glass continuously everyday


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

Do they stay on the glass or do they graze the bottom too?


----------



## RobMc (Oct 3, 2012)

If you don't like snails - 

Ottoclinus work excellently for cleaning glass and plants
Amano ("algae eating") shrimp work great for the rest of the clean-up.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i find otos unable to take down the stubborn green algae that grows on the walls. the nerites does a great job in that respect  and they wander everywhere.


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

I also have to factor in that it is only a 5.5 gallon, I didn't want to get anything that belonged in schools or that might get hurt from the substrate. 

Aokashi, I haven't been able to find nerites


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD then good old elbow grease for you my dear


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

I will have to try to find some online! lol

another question XD....hehe...When you plant do you kinda plan everything out like the background plants are going in this order and the wood like this...or do you just throw everything in there? lol...I'm a bad aquascaper...wondering if you had any tips...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

uh... i kinda did a half hearted job and first then slowly worked it out, shifting things a bit at a time XD


----------

